# problème de connexion avec adium



## selikmel (26 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,

J'ai un problème de connexion avec adium. je dispose d'un compte MSN et jusqu'à maintenant tout allait bien avec adium. mais aujourd'hui il refuse de se connecter en me mettant un message: "Connection error from Notification server: Reading error" ou bien il se connecte 10 secondes, se déconncte automatiquement et me remet ce message...

Une idée de dépannage? ça vient de MSN?

Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2007)

bonjour: 

oui ça peut être un soucis avec msn

sinon: 
1) vérifie tes mises à jour (de adium)
2) cherche le fichier préférence d'adium (dans spotlight tu mets adium et plist), tu le jette, tu vide la corbeille, tu relances adium, tu reconfigure ton compte....

après on en reparle

à +


----------



## selikmel (26 Juillet 2007)

ah il s'est connecté et ça à l'air de tenir le coup... je croise les doigts!

merci pour la réponse rapide!


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2007)

plantage réseau MSN je suppose

à +


----------



## Fanouchka (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi un problème sur Adium, je viens de l'installer, j'ai enregistrer mon compte msn et...impossible de me mettre en ligne. ça affiche "hors ligne", et si je clique sur "disponible", rien de se passe, pas même un message d'erreur, il reste juste hors ligne...Quelqu'un a une astuce pour que j'arrive à me connecter ?!!!
Merci d'avance !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Septembre 2008)

Sinon, vous pouvez voir l'état des serveurs MSN à cette page:

http://messenger.msn.fr/Status.aspx


Bon évidemment, c'est Crosoft, donc on est jamais sur de rien


----------



## neckaros (12 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ce problème persitant (eurreur de connection au serveur de notification) quand je suis sur le réseau de mon école. Le truc c'est que si je boot sur windows ou avec Parallels en utilisant WLM là sa marche.

J'ai bien coché la case use HTTP mais rien y fait.

Seule solution laisser un ordinateur allumé chez moi et m'en servir comme passerelle Socks5 via SSH :s Pas top niveau économie d'energie


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

l'anecdote de neckaros est un grand classique 
c'est le reseau ( de fac , residence etudiants etc ) qui  a des reglages particuliers dont blocages(volontaires)  de certains ports

un des contournements  passer par tchatt  via site
meebo par exemple


----------

